# HTB+amule ogranicza cale pasmo zamiast upload-u

## n0rbi666

Mam taki maly problemik: mam neo+, wiec upload jest kaszaniasty  :Wink:  wiec nie chcialbym, zeby amule zuzywal go calosciowo ...

Sprawa jest oczywista : HTB i prosty skrypcik  :Wink: 

```
iptables -t mangle -F

tc qdisc del dev eth0 root 2> /dev/null > /dev/null

tc qdisc add dev eth0 root handle 1: htb default 10

tc class add dev eth0 parent 1: classid 1:1 htb rate 140kbit

tc class add dev eth0 parent 1:1 classid 1:30 htb rate 24kbit

tc qdisc add dev eth0 parent 1:30 handle 30: sfq perturb 10

iptables -t mangle -A OUTPUT -m owner --cmd-owner amule -j MARK --set-mark 2

tc filter add dev eth0 protocol ip parent 1:0 handle 2 fw flowid 1:30

```

niby wszystko jest ok, ale takie cos blokuje mi caly ruch, jaki wykonuje amule (Czyli download tez - a tego nie chce ...)

piszac ten skrypcik, opieralem sie na HOWTO: Bandwidth limiting - i tam pisze, ze takie cos powinno ograniczac tylko upload - jednak tak nie jest  :Confused: 

przeszukalem cale forum - bylo kilka podobnych problemow, ale zaden nie zostal rozwiazany

myslalem tez, zeby znakowac pakiety po porcie (u mnie emule uzywa portu 4666) - wiec daje 

```
iptables -t mangle -A OUTPUT --protocol tcp --dport 4666 -j MARK --set-mark 2

iptables -t mangle -A OUTPUT --protocol udp --dport 4666 -j MARK --set-mark 2

```

jednak to dziala jeszcze gorzej - nie ogranicza ani uploadu ani downloadu (probowalem tez z sport zamias dport)

moze ktos tu ma jakis pomysl, jak inaczej napisac ta regulke - bo ja juz sily nie mam   :Rolling Eyes: 

PS. po raz kolejny wiem, czemu powinno sie dawac tematy adekwatne do tresci postu - potem wpisuje sie w szukajce HTB, i wyskakuje 100 postow o tematach : HTB problem(s), traffic shaping, i jak tu przegladac prawie 200 postow jezeli wiekszosc z nich nie odpowiada mojemu problemowi ?  :Razz: 

----------

## mrto

Wiesz o tym że w amule i podobnych programach download zależny jest od uploadu? Jak zablokujesz upload skryptem to amule automatycznie przytnie ci download.

----------

## mbar

Masz modem USB czy podłączany pod kartę sieciową? Nie powinieneś czasem ograniczać ppp0?

----------

## n0rbi666

mrto - nie zgadzam sie - jezeli przytnie sie w ustawieniach programu upload ponizej 10kB/s - to tak, wtedy jest obciety i download

dlatego chce ograniczyc upload z zewnatrz - amule bedzie ustawiony bez zadnych limitow, wiec i download bedzie bez limitow

przynajmniej pod win + emule + netlimiter to smigalo - wiec i tutaj powinno :> kwestia tylko regulki iptables zeby upload z amula wpadl do odpowiedinego worka zeby go ograniczyc ...

mbar : mam karte sieciowa - inet idzie tak : modem - serwer (z htb  :Smile:  )- switch - kompy

ip wewnetrzne to 192.168.1.96 , maska 255.255.255.0 porty amula to 4666 (tcp i udp)

----------

## mbar

to teraz powiedz, na którym komputerze odpalałeś ten skrypt?

----------

## n0rbi666

na swoim kompie odpalalem ten skrypt - na serwerze mam skrypt, ktory ustala odgornie limity na kompy po adresie ip, ale i tam wolalbym ograniczyc amula po mojej stronie ...

----------

## mbar

No i to jest właśnie ten błąd.

Powinieneś ustawić kolejkę HTB na serwerze na interfejsie zewnętrznym. Mam tak u siebie (też neo+) i wszystko działa OK, jedyna różnica to modem USB, kolejka jest na interfejsie ppp0.

Inne rozwiązanie, to kolejkowanie pakietów w layerze 7 OSI (L7, jest coś takiego w jakimś kernelu), ale jak na mój gust zbytnio skomplikowane.

----------

## n0rbi666

mbar : ale czemu na serwerze ? tzn na serwerze ograniczyc port 4666 regulkami sport ? 

tak na marginesie ... mam modem rj45 - czyli w serwerze mam 2 sieciowki eth0 i eth1  :Cool:  ppp0 nie wycisne z niego  :Wink: 

----------

## mbar

Czemu na serwerze? Ja mam dlatego, żeby pod Windows x64 nie używać Netlimitera (bo on po prostu nie działa)  :Smile:  Niezależnie od tego, na jakim systemie aktualnie siedzę (Win lub Gentoo), zawsze mam kolejkowany upload. Oto mój skrypt (zerżnięty z jakiegoś HOWTO chyba ze strony autora HTB, po poprawkach i uwzględnieniu tylko moich potrzeb):

[url]http://www.6tht.aplus.pl/!pliki/mareck/htb2.sh[/url]

Odpalam go po zbootowaniu serwera (a właściwie to rutera). O co w tym biega: mam neo 640/160, korzystam z DC++. htb2.sh ustala mi dwie kolejki: wysoki priorytet (domyślna) i niski priorytet, którą powiązałem z portem 400. Po tym porcie puszczam aktywnie DC++ (mam przekierowanie portów w iptables). Poza tym NIE UŻYWAM manglingu w iptables, pakiety nie są znakowane -- nie jest mi to potrzebne. Generalnie ruch DC++ po porcie 400 ma niższy priorytet, ale HTB sobie "pożycza" pasmo z niewykorzystanej części kolejki wysokiego priorytetu -- więc nie bądź zaskoczony dużym wykorzystaniem uploadu. Jednak jeśli wychodzi ruch wyższego priorytetu (czyli każdy inny), DC++ jest ograniczany. Jeśli łącze jest wolne, to upload leci prawie na 20 kB/s, ale nie ogranicza downloadu. Tylko chwilę trwa, zanim to wszystko się zrównoważy. Uff.

```
#!/bin/bash

# The Ultimate Setup For Your Internet Connection At Home

# 

#

# Set the following values to somewhat less than your actual download

# and uplink speed. In kilobits

#DOWNLINK=630

UPLINK=160

DEV=ppp0

# clean existing down- and uplink qdiscs, hide errors

tc qdisc del dev $DEV root    2> /dev/null > /dev/null

#tc qdisc del dev $DEV ingress 2> /dev/null > /dev/null

###### uplink

# install root HTB, point default traffic to 1:20:

tc qdisc add dev $DEV root handle 1: htb default 10

# shape everything at $UPLINK speed - this prevents huge queues in your

# DSL modem which destroy latency:

#tc class add dev $DEV parent 1: classid 1:1 htb rate $[9*$UPLINK/10]kbit burst 16k

# high prio class 1:10:

tc class add dev $DEV parent 1:1 classid 1:10 htb rate $[8*$UPLINK/10]kbit \

   burst 64k prio 1

# bulk & default class 1:20 - gets slightly less traffic, 

# and a lower priority:

tc class add dev $DEV parent 1:1 classid 1:20 htb rate $[4*$UPLINK/10]kbit \

   burst 16k prio 2

# both get Stochastic Fairness:

tc qdisc add dev $DEV parent 1:10 handle 10: sfq perturb 10

tc qdisc add dev $DEV parent 1:20 handle 20: sfq perturb 10

# DC++ in 1:10

tc filter add dev $DEV protocol ip parent 1:0 prio 20 u32 \

   match ip dport 400 0xffff flowid 1:20

tc filter add dev $DEV protocol ip parent 1:0 prio 20 u32 \

   match ip sport 400 0xffff flowid 1:20

#tc filter add dev $DEV parent 1:0 prio 20 u32 \

#   match udp dst 400 0xffff flowid 1:20

#tc filter add dev $DEV parent 1:0 prio 20 u32 \

#   match udp src 400 0xffff flowid 1:20

# To speed up downloads while an upload is going on, put ACK packets in

# the interactive class:   1: -> 1:0

tc filter add dev $DEV parent 1: protocol ip prio 10 u32 \

   match ip protocol 6 0xff \

   match u8 0x05 0x0f at 0 \

   match u16 0x0000 0xffc0 at 2 \

   match u8 0x10 0xff at 33 \

   flowid 1: 
```

----------

## n0rbi666

```
tc qdisc del root dev eth0

tc qdisc add dev eth0 root handle 1:0 htb default 4

tc class add dev eth0 parent 1:0 classid 1:1 htb rate 112kbit ceil 112kbit

tc class add dev eth0 parent 1:1 classid 1:2 htb rate 16kbit ceil 16kbit

tc filter add dev eth0 protocol ip parent 1:0 u32 match ip sport 4666 0xffff flowid 1:2

tc qdisc add dev eth0 parent 1:2 handle 2:0 sfq perturb 10

```

na razie cos takiego sklecilem - i w miare dziala, tzn down nie jest ograniczony, up jest - wiec chyba dziala ?  :Mr. Green: 

niech expert rzuci na to okiem, jak jest ok to dam [SOLVED]  :Very Happy: 

[add]

a kicha, albo amule jest dziwny albo nie wiem - ale transfery w upload skacza od 0 do 10 kB/s, a w statystykach wykorzystuje 70kbit/s - to zle  :Confused:  wrrr !!

jeszcze raz : na poczatku to ok wygladalo, statystyki wskazywaly po 20kbit, ale po chwili wskoczylo na 70-100 kbit :/ a upload byl po 4.5kilo na plik ...

[add2]

zwariuje  :Laughing: 

teraz odpalilem jeszcze raz emula (bo poprzednio zrestartowalem skrypt podczas jego pracy) i teraz w miare to dziala ...  :Laughing:  tylko nie wiem jak z downloadem ;] i cos mi sie nie podoba, wczesniej robilem tez tak (Wylazcalem i wlaczalem - i dzialalo od razu ... to nie windows....)

i znowu podskoczylo <sciana>

tzn koncowo : przez chwile jest ok, ale duze wachania transferu, potem jakby sie odblokowywal i skacze pod 100kbit ... moze zmienia sobie port i htb go nie lapie ? :/

----------

## mbar

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a kicha, albo amule jest dziwny albo nie wiem - ale transfery w upload skacza od 0 do 10 kB/s, a w statystykach wykorzystuje 70kbit/s - to zle  wrrr !!
> 
> 

 

Coś dziwny masz ten skrypt. Dlaczego masz default 4 skoro nie masz klasy 1:4? (chyba że ja się nie znam, też w sumie jestem początkujący w QoS  :Smile: ) W moim jest default 20 i utworzona klasa 1:20...

Poza tym w statystykach będziesz miał więcej, jak już mówiłem, kolejka niskiego priorytetu będzie pożyczać nieużywane pasmo kolejki wysokiego priorytetu. To normalne w HTB.

Ja zaobserwowałem jeszcze coś takiego: w DC++ jest opcja "small send buffer" (mały bufor wysyłki). Jej włączenie powoduje, że transfery są  bardziej"poziome", tzn. rzadziej skacze od 0 kbit/s do xxx kbit/s, z reguły trzymają się zaprogramowanej wartości. Jeśli wyłączę "small send buffer", to mam dokładnie tak, samo: przez moment DC++ wysyła na maksa, aż się zapełni bufor TCP na ruterze, a potem jakiś czas upload (z punktu widzenia DC++) stoi na 0. Oczywiście fluktuacje na interfejsie ppp0 są mniejsze...

Idę spać.

[add]

Nie wiem jak działa amule. Znam się tylko na DC++  :Smile:  Może amule podobnie jak kazaa sieje po portach -- wtedy kicha, regułą na sport/dport nic nie zrobisz. Pozostaje ograniczanie na L7, jest jakieś howto do tego...

----------

## n0rbi666

Hom - rzeczywiscie, powinna byc 4  :Mr. Green: 

ale to chyba nie o to chodzi w tym momencie ?

i jezeli rate i ceil ustawiam na 16 - to powinno byc maks 16kbit upload, a nie zadne pozyczanie - tak wg mnie ...

i do L7 widzialem howto, moze jutro wieczorem poczytam jak z tej strony nic sie nie zdziala ... moze xmule bedzie przyjemniejszy  :Wink: 

----------

## mbar

Heh, w "moim" skrypcie jest błąd:

```
# DC++ in 1:10

tc filter add dev $DEV protocol ip parent 1:0 prio 20 u32 \

   match ip dport 400 0xffff flowid 1:20

tc filter add dev $DEV protocol ip parent 1:0 prio 20 u32 \

   match ip sport 400 0xffff flowid 1:20 
```

Jak się okazuje, regułka "sport" jest szkodliwa. Usunąłem ją i zostawiłem tylko:

```
# DC++ in 1:10

tc filter add dev $DEV protocol ip parent 1:0 prio 20 u32 \

   match ip dport 400 0xffff flowid 1:20
```

co jest oczywiste, jak się człowiek trochę zastanowi...

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i jezeli rate i ceil ustawiam na 16 - to powinno byc maks 16kbit upload, a nie zadne pozyczanie - tak wg mnie ...
> 
> 

 

No tu nie masz racji -- HTB został właśnie tak zaprojektowany, aby pożyczać niewykorzystane pasmo. To, ile tego pasma zostanie pożyczone zależy od (tak myślę) wzajemnego stosunku parametrów rate/ceil/prio (nie wiem dokładnie) obu (lub więcej) kolejek.

----------

## raaf

witam!

ja mam tak na moim ruterku, mam na tym LAN (20 komputerkow + kafejka) i smiga mi to bardzo fajnie, nie boje sie p2p.

```
#ruch przychodzacy

tc qdisc del root dev eth1

tc qdisc add dev eth1 root handle 1: htb default 3

tc class add dev eth1 parent 1: classid 1:1 htb rate 8000kbit ceil 8000kbit quantum 743

tc class add dev eth1 parent 1:1 classid 1:2 htb rate 1000kbit ceil 1000kbit quantum 40

#klasa nie-p2p

tc class add dev eth1 parent 1:2 classid 1:3 htb rate 400kbit ceil 800kbit quantum 40 prio 1

tc qdisc add dev eth1 parent 1:3 handle 111:111 sfq perturb 10

#klasa p2p

tc class add dev eth1 parent 1:2 classid 1:4 htb rate 50kbit ceil 400kbit quantum 10 prio 9

tc filter add dev eth1 parent 1:0 protocol ip prio 9 handle 1 fw classid 1:4

tc qdisc add dev eth1 parent 1:4 handle 222:222 sfq perturb 10

#####################################################################################################

#ruch wychodzacy

tc qdisc del root dev eth0

tc qdisc add dev eth0 root handle 2: htb default 2

tc class add dev eth0 parent 2: classid 2:1 htb rate 250kbit ceil 250kbit quantum 10

#klasa nie-p2p

tc class add dev eth0 parent 2:1 classid 2:2 htb rate 150kbit ceil 150kbit quantum 10 prio 1

tc qdisc add dev eth0 parent 2:2 handle 333:333 sfq perturb 10

#klasa p2p

tc class add dev eth0 parent 2:1 classid 2:55 htb rate 90kbit ceil 90kbit quantum 10 prio 9

tc filter add dev eth0 parent 2:0 protocol ip prio 9 handle 1 fw classid 2:55

tc qdisc add dev eth0 parent 2:55 handle 444:444 sfq perturb 10

```

warto zerknac na http://www.ipp2p.org/, wczensiej korzystalem z p2p-iptables, ale cos nei tak zaczelo mi dzialac, poza tym juz nie bylo rozwijane. 

```
iptables -A PREROUTING -t mangle -p tcp -j CONNMARK --restore-mark

iptables -A PREROUTING -t mangle -p tcp -m mark ! --mark 0 -j ACCEPT

iptables -A PREROUTING -t mangle -p tcp -m ipp2p --ipp2p -j MARK --set-mark 1

iptables -A PREROUTING -t mangle -p tcp -m mark --mark 1 -j CONNMARK --save-mark

```

kontrole ruchu powinienes ustawic na ruterku, a nie na swoim kompie (tak mi sie przynajmniej wydaje).

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## n0rbi666

mbar - ale ceil ustawia, jaka bedzie maksymalna predkosc dla klasy - rate ustawia minimalna, wiec jak sie ustawi rate=ceil to jest na sztywno przydzielone... pozyczac od sasiadow moze, ale tylko w granicach ceil (tak mi sie wydaje)

raaf - hmm o tym ipp2p nie wiedzialem - thx  :Smile: 

no i w sumie moge ustawic wszystko na serwerku, ale tam juz mam skrypt ktory dzieli inet na kilka kompow (i predkosc dzieli wg ip)

dlatego ustawienia na serwerze wolalbym zeby byly ostatecznym rozwiazaniem - musialbym przepisac caly skrypt dla upload ...

i dlaczego nie moge ustawic tego na swoim kompie ? a co, jakbym byl userem sieci osiedlowej, nie mial dostepu do serwera, a nie chcial zapychac za bardzo lacza ? nie ma wyjscia ?

----------

## mbar

No z tym pożyczaniem to dziwnie jest, tylko rodzic nie może pożyczać, reszta jakoś może... kształtowanie ruchu na poziomie kilobitów nie jest tak proste, jak na łączu 8000 kbit  :Smile:  nic się nie może marnować.

Oczywiście możesz kształtować ruch wychodzący u siebie, nie ma z tym problemu. Mi na ruterze jest jakoś prościej.

Polecam zajrzeć:

http://luxik.cdi.cz/~devik/qos/htb/manual/userg.htm

http://lukasz.bromirski.net/docs/translations/lartc-pl.html

A i może na początek zwiększ perturb z 10 s na 20 s.

----------

## n0rbi666

mhm, chyba bedzoe trzeba to zrobic na serwerze z uzyciem ipp2p - bedzie chyba najwygodniej ...

teraz tak :

od zawsze na serwerku smiga skrypt stworzony przez rc_htb - ktory dzieli pasmo na pasmo priorytetowe + pasma na kompy

Download moge zostawic jak jest - bo jest ok, nie zalezy mi zeby ograniczac download p2p

Upload : albo moge zmienic regulki, zeby bylo : klasa p2p, gdzie trafiaja wszystkie pakiety p2p, i druga klasa - ktora podziele na reszte kompow

lub : zostawic czesciowo upload tak jak jest, tylko w regulce mojego kompa (tzn 

```
 /sbin/tc class add dev eth0 parent 2:1 classid 2:20 htb rate 27kbit ceil 150kbit prio 2

 /sbin/tc qdisc add dev eth0 parent 2:20 sfq perturb 10

 /sbin/tc filter add dev eth0 parent 2:0 protocol ip prio 2 handle 0x10 fw flowid 2:20

```

 (of koz jeszcze jest skrypt ktory znakuje pakiety)

dodac regulke od p2p

nie wiem z czym bedzie mniej zabawy - z 1 czy 2 rozwiazaniem ? 

czy cos takiego : 

```
 /sbin/tc class add dev eth0 parent 2:1 classid 2:20 htb rate 27kbit ceil 150kbit prio 2

 /sbin/tc qdisc add dev eth0 parent 2:20 sfq perturb 10

 /sbin/tc filter add dev eth0 parent 2:0 protocol ip prio 2 handle 0x10 fw flowid 2:20

/sbin/tc class add dev eth0 parent 2:20 classid 2:99 htb rate 8kbit ceil 20kbit prio 9

 /sbin/tc qdisc add dev eth0 parent 2:99 sfq perturb 10

 /sbin/tc filter add dev eth0 parent 2:0 protocol ip prio 9 handle 0x99 fw flowid 2:99

```

bedzie ok ? czy gdzies sie dziabnalem ?  :Wink: 

teraz trzeba bedzie dorzucic do tego :  

```
$IPT -t mangle -A PREROUTING -s 192.168.1.96 -j MARK --set-mark 0x10

$IPT -t mangle -A PREROUTING -s 192.168.1.96 -j RETURN
```

cos takiego

```
$IPT -t mangle -A PREROUTING -s 192.168.1.96 -j MARK --set-mark 0x10

$IPT -t mangle -A PREROUTING -s 192.168.1.96 -m ipp2p --ipp2p -j MARK --set-mark 0x99

$IPT -t mangle -A PREROUTING -s 192.168.1.96 -j RETURN

```

czy sie gdzies myle ?

----------

## mbar

Acha, i jeszcze jedno: zauważ, że ja w swoim skrypcie ustawiam tylko rate (bez ceil) i może dlatego u mnie działa to pożyczanie pasma. Jakoś tak mi bardziej pasuje  :Smile:  Ale dla dobra nauki, przy okazji wypróbuję także rate z ceilem.

----------

## raaf

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Download moge zostawic jak jest - bo jest ok, nie zalezy mi zeby ograniczac download p2p
> 
> Upload : albo moge zmienic regulki, zeby bylo : klasa p2p, gdzie trafiaja wszystkie pakiety p2p, i druga klasa - ktora podziele na reszte kompow
> ...

 

moim zdaniem (choc moge sie mylic  :Wink:  ) nie ma sensu rozdzielac na kompy, wczesniej tak mialem, teraz zrezygnowalem z tego i wszytsko smiga mi rzekl bym .. znakomicie (w ten sposb zyskujesz przejzystosc zapisu, wczesniej mialem skrypt taaaaki dluuugiii, a teraz?). uwazam tez, ze powinienes ograniczyc ruch p2p, wtedy na 100% nikt, nie bedzie marudzil, ze cos mu nieteges, poza tym jak nie chcesz ograniczac ruchu p2p to nie ma sensu robic do niego osobnej klasy.

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## n0rbi666

mbar - aaa no widzisz, to ceil okresla, ile mozna pozyczyc (chyba  :Wink:  )

raaf - no z przejrzystoscia skryptu sie zgodze  :Very Happy: 

tzn Ty masz tylko skrypt dzielacy ruch na p2p i nie p2p, i znakowanie pakietow p2p i nie p2p ? 

```

iptables -A PREROUTING -t mangle -p tcp -j CONNMARK --restore-mark

iptables -A PREROUTING -t mangle -p tcp -m mark ! --mark 0 -j ACCEPT

iptables -A PREROUTING -t mangle -p tcp -m ipp2p --ipp2p -j MARK --set-mark 1

iptables -A PREROUTING -t mangle -p tcp -m mark --mark 1 -j CONNMARK --save-mark 
```

nie lepiej wywalic -p tcp z linii 3 ? wtedy bedzie znaczyc i tcp i udp, co powinno podniesc skutecznosc - teraz znakuje tylko tcp

i juz sie gubie - czy to znakuje zarowno pakiety przychodzace i wychodzace ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

i tak wogole : musze miec iptables z patch-o-matic + ipp2p + imq ? 

bo na razie uzywalem najprostszego skryptu i nie potrzebowalem nic z tego  :Wink: 

[add]

a jezeli przekierowuje porty na serwerze (zeby miec high-id), to ipp2p i tak bedzie smigac ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## raaf

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> raaf - no z przejrzystoscia skryptu sie zgodze 

 

hyhy

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> tzn Ty masz tylko skrypt dzielacy ruch na p2p i nie p2p, i znakowanie pakietow p2p i nie p2p ? 

 

tak ... na to wychodzi  :Wink: 

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> iptables -A PREROUTING -t mangle -p tcp -j CONNMARK --restore-mark
> ...

 

moze i masz racje, nie prubowalem, chyba mozna zaryzykowac, cos takiego bylo w dokumentacji o udp i tcp, ale nie pamietam. ja jestem BARDZO zadowolony z tego jak to dziala.

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> i juz sie gubie - czy to znakuje zarowno pakiety przychodzace i wychodzace ?  

 

tak

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i tak wogole : musze miec iptables z patch-o-matic + ipp2p + imq ? 
> 
> bo na razie uzywalem najprostszego skryptu i nie potrzebowalem nic z tego 
> ...

 

potrzebujesz modul CONNMARK, ktory jest juz na pewno w kernelu 2.6.12, wiec nie musisz miec patch-o-matic, ja przynajmniej tego nie instalowalem (jak wczesniej mialem p2p-iptables to tak, .. to wtedy kompilowalem patch-o-matic). generalnie ruterek mam na debianie, a kernelek mam vaniliowy 2.6.13, .. aha no i oczywiscie iptables 1.3.3. 

generalnie ... (tu sie powtorze) ja mam  2.6.13 + iptables 1.3.3 + ipp2p i to gra.

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a jezeli przekierowuje porty na serwerze (zeby miec high-id), to ipp2p i tak bedzie smigac ? 

 

ja uwazam poprostu ze nie ma co kombinowac bez przesady. to jak mam sprawdza sie i to bardzo ladnie.

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## raaf

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nie lepiej wywalic -p tcp z linii 3 ? wtedy bedzie znaczyc i tcp i udp, co powinno podniesc skutecznosc - teraz znakuje tylko tcp
> 
> 

 

juz juz

```
iptables -m ipp2p --help
```

```
IPP2P v0.8.0_rc3 options:

 --ipp2p        Grab all known p2p packets

 --edk          [TCP&UDP]       All known eDonkey/eMule/Overnet packets

 --dc           [TCP]           All known Direct Connect packets

 --kazaa        [TCP&UDP]       All known KaZaA packets

 --gnu          [TCP&UDP]       All known Gnutella packets

 --bit          [TCP&UDP]       All known BitTorrent packets

 --apple        [TCP]           All known AppleJuice packets

 --winmx        [TCP]           All known WinMX

 --soul         [TCP]           All known SoulSeek

 --ares         [TCP]           All known Ares

```

albo z dokumentacji ..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> To decrease the number of firewall rules you can use TCP and UDP together in one rule. If you want to drop all (TCP & UDP) KaZaA packets use a rule like this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

jak widac mozna tez udp, ale ...  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

raaf

ps. o kurde, jestem ... Apprentice !! musze sie napic  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ps. o kurde, jestem ... Apprentice !! musze sie napic 

 

hyhy ja tez jestem  :Very Happy:  pijemy razem   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ja uwazam poprostu ze nie ma co kombinowac bez przesady. to jak mam sprawdza sie i to bardzo ladnie.
> 
> 

 

kiedy ja nie kombinuje, musze forwardowac porty zeby mulek high id lapal, inaczej bedzie slabiutko  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> potrzebujesz modul CONNMARK, ktory jest juz na pewno w kernelu 2.6.12, wiec nie musisz miec patch-o-matic, ja przynajmniej tego nie instalowalem (jak wczesniej mialem p2p-iptables to tak, .. to wtedy kompilowalem patch-o-matic). generalnie ruterek mam na debianie, a kernelek mam vaniliowy 2.6.13, .. aha no i oczywiscie iptables 1.3.3.
> 
> generalnie ... (tu sie powtorze) ja mam 2.6.13 + iptables 1.3.3 + ipp2p i to gra. 

 

ale ja mam 2.4.31 ... jakos na serwerku nie przekonalem sie jeszcze, zeby stawic 2.6  :Wink:  za to juz jest spatchowany z imq ipp2p i patch-o-matic  :Wink:  wiec generalnie powinno to chyba smigac  :Wink: 

i ja chyba sie skusze razem z udp - w koncu mulek tez z udp korzysta - a na tym mi najbardziej zalezy  :Wink:  za chwile wrzucam to do serwerka i zobacze jak z tym siec bedzie smigac (albo i nie bedzie  :Smile:  )

----------

## raaf

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ps. o kurde, jestem ... Apprentice !! musze sie napic  
> 
> hyhy ja tez jestem  pijemy razem  
> ...

 

hyhy, .. ale tso chozi ...?

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ale ja mam 2.4.31 ... jakos na serwerku nie przekonalem sie jeszcze, zeby stawic 2.6  za to juz jest spatchowany z imq ipp2p i patch-o-matic  wiec generalnie powinno to chyba smigac 
> 
> i ja chyba sie skusze razem z udp - w koncu mulek tez z udp korzysta - a na tym mi najbardziej zalezy  za chwile wrzucam to do serwerka i zobacze jak z tym siec bedzie smigac (albo i nie bedzie  )

 

ahaaaa no tak, no to ok. w takim razie powodzenia. ale z tym udp to masz racje nie pomyslalem o tym, zastosuje siem..

mam nadzieje, ze bylem choc troche pomocny.

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## n0rbi666

raaf - nie odchodz ! skompilowal mi sie (p166 mmx rzadzi  :Cool:  ) kernel, niby wszystko ok, 

```
iptables -j CONNMARK -h
```

 dziala, a jak juz chce wrzucic regulki na znaczenie pakietow ( tzn 

```

iptables -A PREROUTING -t mangle -p tcp -j CONNMARK --restore-mark 
```

wywala mi blad : 

```
iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
```

przeszukalem juz google, ale tam przede wszystkim pomaga wgranie modulu (a ja to juz mam wkompilowane - nie musze nic wgrywac ... )

czy to wszystkie skrypty, ktore masz ? bo ja juz sily nie mam z tym, ja chcialem tylko amula ograniczyc !  :Razz: 

[add] hii chyba nie wkompilowalem jednego connmarka do jaderka - tyle ich tam jest  :Wink: 

dam znac jak to zadziala :]

----------

## raaf

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [add] hii chyba nie wkompilowalem jednego connmarka do jaderka - tyle ich tam jest 
> 
> dam znac jak to zadziala :]

 

daj [SOLVED] jak dziala

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

